# Where to find my Results?



## dustincarter19 (Oct 2, 2010)

I was told that a lot of times your results are posted within a couple hours. Where do I go on nremt.org to see my results once they post? I can't find the section of the website that it would be under. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## medicdan (Oct 2, 2010)

dustincarter19 said:


> I was told that a lot of times your results are posted within a couple hours. Where do I go on nremt.org to see my results once they post? I can't find the section of the website that it would be under. Thanks in advance for your help.



I believe NREMT states results will be available within 48 hours of completion of the CAT. If you've just left the test, go home, calm down, pour yourself an age appropriate drink, and don't think about the exam. 
By signing in and checking on the status of your application, you should find your results. I believe you will also receive an email.

Good luck!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Oct 2, 2010)

the results page is kinda hard to find. I don't have my password to log in and check right now but I think it's under the "education" (or something like that) tab. you can also look on the "check status of an EMS proffessional" tab


----------



## gicts (Oct 3, 2010)

It is typically 12-24 hours and not done over the weekend, but this is where you will see it. When you know, you will know.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Oct 4, 2010)

ok dude it's Monday what happened?


----------



## EMT-IT753 (Oct 4, 2010)

For my EMT-Basic, the results were posted in around 6 hours after the exam.


----------

